# christmas time



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

so is everyone planning to carry on reguardless, or have a break at christmas?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i wont be having a break but definitely resting up... more sleep... more playstation... more chocolate... more baileys!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I have no plans to bringe on xmas food and ill be training through the period since I'm not on any strict regime, i don't really have anything to break from hehe. I love my training to much to need a break


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Ile maybe take a few training sessions off as ile be with the girl friend alot aswell as eating yummy food


----------



## shauny (Dec 16, 2009)

im gonna have 25,26 and 27th off.Back to work then so back in the gym..:tongue1:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Zulu, what you going to do about diet? Eat clean or whatever you want?


----------



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

I train throughout the whole period.

I find Christmas a bit of a hoo haa! lol.

I normally can't wait to get back to normal..

Its just nice being off work though :-D


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm hoping to step my training up over xmas, as I won't be pulled all over the place with work, the only day off will be the 25th and only then because the gym will be closed.

Diet won't stray to far either.


----------



## shauny (Dec 16, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Zulu, what you going to do about diet? Eat clean or whatever you want?


 Mattious i will watch what i eat but i wont be as hot on it.. Afterall it is xmas . I will have a few treats..Then work it back off after.. have a good one..


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

looking forward to having time off work.. and quality time with the family..Mark working Christmas day so ours wil be boxing day..fine by me.. get 2 Christmas eve's!!!

Will still train but enjoy the food more.. nice to train without watching the time.. and get the dog a good few walks in too poor babe..XX have a good one gang!!!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Zulu. Hope every has a good xmas. Im currently just managing to sort my diet out and doing cardio 2x a week now christmas comes. GREAT! Going to have to train hard after xmas


----------

